
Productivity Tips for Programmers with ADHD - mcavaliere
http://adhdtechies.com/productivity-for-adhd-programmers/
======
mcavaliere
I know there are a lot of ADHD programmers out there. These techniques have
worked well for me.

I'd love to know what your challenges / solutions are as well.

